# Calm Down



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Ok, I've been panicking a lot lately and I was searching this site for some useful breathing techniques and couldn't really find any....

so I went searching the web and I found this site http://www.phobics-awareness.org/copingtechniques.htm

It has a breathing technique for when you are freakin' out and it has a lot of other relaxation info also.


----------

